# New A3 TDI - Initial thoughts



## aThreeUK (Aug 11, 2003)

Picked up my new A3 2.0 TDI SE on Saturday and I'm well impressed to say the least. Having come from an A3 1.6 Sport (2000 model) they're like two different cars - nobody can say its just another A3.

Although I'm treating it gently during the running in (only 250 miles so far) the power is amazing, it feels as though you're taking off just by pressing the accelerator about 2cm in 2nd gear.

Build quality is exceptional, Mauritious Blue really is a colour to be seen. You can tell its a Diesel when first starting, but that really is no more noisy that the 1.6 petrol I used to have - but it does sound 200% more refined. Cruising speed at 70 mph on the motorway in 6th gear feels like the engine is just ticking along. Can hardly distinguish any engine noise although there is some road noise but nothing to drown a quiet conversation in the car.

The auto dipping mirror works wonders - sound silly, but its one of those things once you've had it's always on the list for the next car.

Also had a few options including front fogs and rear parking sensors (I know, I know!) but visibility while reversing is restricted so hopefully the sensors will act as that second pair of eyes.

Its been an excellent weekend.....!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I haven't driven the diesel but I've heard from a very respected source that it is a superb A-to-B car. The torque is huge so makes for effortless high speed A & B road driving.

Have fun (once it's run in!)


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

mine's now done 700 miles and I can vouch for it being an excellent A to B car

my only criticisms are the lack of feel from the chassis and the fact that the car runs out of puff over 90 (but maybe that's because my previous car was an Alfa Romeo Spider))

my dealer told me not to bother with a running in period and, since it's a company car as well, I haven't

I'm hoping that the MPG will improve slightly though as the engine loosens up - I'm getting low 40s at the moment

all in all, a very complete package and, having compared a Mauritius Blue one, I'm sorry but Akoya with Parabolics wins for me every time!


----------



## dynamodollishill (Jun 29, 2003)

Just done the first 500 miles in mine.

Build quality is great not a single rattle which is rather showing up the W Reg Golf 1.8T I've just got rid of.

Being the first diesel car I've owned it's taking a little getting used to the fact that the power is all low down the rev range. But it certainly is there! I was also told that the engine didn't really need running in by the dealer - but I think I'll be a bit gentle for the first 1000 miles. www.honestjohn.co.uk gives a rather long winded running in a diesel section in it's FAQ. Sounds a little different to what I'm used to - rather like a clockwork sound - but not unpleasant. You can't hear it on the motorway - which is where I spend most of my miles anyway :-(

Economy - getting better already. On the way out with 100miles on the clock it was about 44mpg on the way back with 400miles about 48mpg. Both of these with the climate control working to cope with the never ending summer.

The electro-mechanical steering does seem a little vague in the straight ahead position - but I'm getting used to this.

All in all very impressed. Looks good in Dolphin Grey as well.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm glad to hear all your experiences!

I've similarly been averaging about 44-45mpg for the first 500 miles. I hope to see a similar improvement in the next 500 miles.

Going by 1.9 TDi standards, I will be a little disappointed not to see consistent 50+ soon no matter the driving style. It should be as good as my parents A4 (2500 miles to and from Hungary, 4 up, 100kg of luggage, 70mph average = 50mpg!!! )

Built quality is solid as a rock. I'm amazed at the shut lines and how one panel edge flows into the next - compare that to self-assembly furniture!

The variable assist electro-mechanical power steering is a little wierd. Sometimes it feels lighter than others at the same speed. Personally, above about 25mph the assist should be minimal, if not non-existent. Anyhow, grip is so phenomenal that I can't imagine how hard you would need to push to lose the front end!

One thing that took me by surprise: lifting off mid-corner. The rate at which the car suddenly turns in more was quite unexpected.


----------



## aThreeUK (Aug 11, 2003)

One thing I was surprised to learn today is there are no locking wheel nuts. If I'd have known that I'd have taken them off my other A3 before part exchange - they were standard on there!

Checked with the Dealer and they said the new A3 doesn't come with them as standard. For the sake of Â£25 you'd think they would be supplied on a car like this.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

They probably got bored with everyone moaning about how bad they were so thought they wouldn't bother! :


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Went for a short drive today to get the fuel indicator to the point of the low fuel warning before refilling.

519 miles, 50 litres. So a little more than 5 litres left when the buzzer sounds. That's 46mpg on the first tank (DIS shows 44mpg). Not bad. But if has suddenly jumped over the last 50 miles. Averaged 52mpg on A and B roads driving in both "normal" and "nutter" modes.

BTW. It does lose a bit of puff at 90-95mph (although I was going up a slope!). 50-70 in 6th gear takes about 7 seconds. 40-80 in 5th gear takes less than 15 seconds. Like, who needs the first 3 gears anyway?! ;D

As I was paying for my fuel I looked out at the car under the flood lights. My God, it's gorgeous! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

Have moved from a TT180 to an A3 TDi Sport.
To be honest, it's slowly growing on me. Love the fact that I get 45mpg, no problem, lots more if I really try.
Love the build quality, just hope it's real rather than pereived as with the TT.
Love the colour, Akoya silver, love the wheels, parabolic, but it does need lumbar support which I don't have - and I don't like the footrest to the left of the clutch pedal which stops my dainty size 11s from fitting comforatbly behind the pedals.
As for locking wheelnuts, I think that mine has them, there's ceratinly a splined adaptor thingummywhatsit in the tool tray. Agree with comments re overlight steering at low speeds, but it does suit the nature of the car!!


----------



## aThreeUK (Aug 11, 2003)

Re the locking wheel nuts, the "tweezer" adapter in the tool tray was there in mine too, its to remove the plastic bolt covers - you'd get another one of those if you buy the locking wheel nuts.


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

I've just looked in the tool tray - I've got a 'hook', which I think is to remove a hub cap, which I don't have on the parabolic alloys, but no tweezers to remove the caps on the wheelbolts. There is an adapter, hexagonal one end, splined on the other, which I assume is to remove the locking wheelbolts, which I think are fitted. If I had the 'tweezers' I could have a look!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> One thing that took me by surprise: lifting off mid-corner. The rate at which the car suddenly turns in more was quite unexpected.


Is this the front turning in or the back coming out ?

Can't believe Audi have produced another car with lift off oversteer, can they ?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The front turning in more, not the rear loosing grip (thank God). I suppose it would oversteer if the conditions were a bit slippy.

I used to do it with my dad's Cavalier (hope he's not listening in!). I haven't tried that in the A3, but will in the right conditions to see whether it would and how. Better than first finding out when you come across stationary traffic half way round bend!


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

.....you mean like the bend I came around too quickly in the wet yesterday only to find a Transit turning right?

lift off oversteer certainly, but the ESP etc seemed to sort out what the back end was attempting to do

I must say, though, mine's done 2000 miles now and although the MPG is improving, I'm still not overwhelmed by the performance.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm reserving judgement on the economy. Only 1000 miles done so far.

I think it uses too much when you put your foot down, but is fine when cruising. It also seems to vary a lot. I hope it settles down, otherwise it's to the dealer I go.


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

over 2000 miles of fairly brisk driving (mostly A and B roads) I've averaged 42mpg which I don't consider to be too bad

bit disappointed on motorways though - I tend to drive at a steady 90mph and it's only doing 40mpg. maybe I'm kidding myself, but I expected better

I'm still trying to decide where the optimum change up point is for maximum acceleration - currently around 2600 revs feels about right

very impressed with the grip and balance of the car but feel that the driving experience is let down a bit by the wooly steering


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Interesting: the fuel consumption you're quoting is similar to what I get on my A3 T Sport - motorway cruising 40 to 42; combined A and B roads 38 to 40; constant stop-start city traffic around 36/7. I don't know if it's much consolation, but my old Golf TDI seemed to experience a step-change at around 20k miles, then again at 50k - lossening up, becoming more eager and mpg improving both times. A bit of a wait if you've got a new car and it follows a similar pattern!!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Hopefully, I will be finally taking my car in to have the rear mud flaps fitted. At the same time, I'd would like them to run a diagnostics test on the engine.

About half the time, the engine is rather lumpy when it's idling. The other half, smooth as silk. I have noticed that it's mostly lumpy after doing a bit of cruising: low revs, high gear.

Additionally I'm not too enamoured about the fuel consumption (45mpg average over the first 1000miles). My father's 1.9 TDI 130 was easily doing 50+ at this stage, and now can achieve 60mpg on steady 50-60mph driving. Would a a quick diag check spot anything?

I wonder whether it's because 8 inlet valves (?) need more time to settle down? Or is it the ECU that is at fault?


----------



## aThreeUK (Aug 11, 2003)

My current fuel consumption having just reached 2000 miles is 50 mpg, with the average individual journey to work doing about 52-53 mpg. Thats a 60 mile journey of which about 55 miles on the motorway - crusing at 75mph for about 3/4 of the journey.

Locking wheel nuts - I think they should have come as standard on the car as when I contacted Audi UK they said go back go dealer for a refund - the letter said "there has been some confusion" so maybe some dealers are fitting them, others are not.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I ain't got no locking nuts either!The manual does not mention them either. Why do people think that they should have come as standard?

I do have the splined adapter thingy in the boot, but I have never seen locking wheel nuts so would not have a clue what it's use is! Then again, the only reason I don't think I have locking wheel nuts is because all the nuts look standard, only that the tops are hollow rather than solid!

athreeUK, did you approach you dealer with the Audi UK info? Any joy?


----------



## aThreeUK (Aug 11, 2003)

The tweezers you have are for removing the plastic caps you have on the wheel bolts, even though they're not locking wheel nuts you still have the plastic caps.

As my 2.0 TDI SE didnt come with locking wheel nuts I purchased some from the Audi dealer, but wrote to Audi UK saying that a car with a list price of nearly Â£20,000 - locking wheel nuts are to be expected.

Audi UK wrote back saying there has been some confusion of the issue of locking wheel nuts - which to me would suggest Dealers should be fitting them but some are not. Check with your dealer, if they say they should not be standard maybe they should clarify this with Audi UK.

If Audi UK were refunding me as a 'one off' I think the letter would have been worded differently.


----------



## aThreeUK (Aug 11, 2003)

I've not actually been back to the dealer yet, that will hopefully be this weekend. But if the letter from Audi UK says I'll get a refund ...... you'd expect the dealer to give the refund.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Sorry, I misread your post. I though AUK were telling you to go back and get a refund! Actually, initially I though AUK where telling you to get a refund on the car!! DOH!

Yes. Are they refunding you because you have been messed about with in the confusion, or because the dealer is confused and should have included the locking wheel nuts? I think I will ring AUK before confronting my dealer (who are STILL phoning me back - barstewards!). I'll ask about the first aid kit as well, as that is mentioned as a standard item in the brochure (the warning triangle and first aid kit are on the options list now as a Â£30 extra!).


----------



## gizmo (Apr 29, 2003)

When mine was delivered 10 days ago I queried the missing locking wheel nuts, tweezers (I have the wire to pull a centre cover off) and first aid kit.

The responses I got were
- the first aid kit was no longer a standard item
- the locking wheel nuts are standard on UK cars but have to be fitted by the dealer and Aston Green had no stock and would contact me when stock was available
- the tweezers are included with the locking wheel nuts, not entirely sure I believe that one as how are you supposed to get the covers off if you don't have locking wheel nuts?

Loving the car, still taking a bit of getting used to having come from a 1.8T quite often left waiting for the turbo to kick in but absolutely stunning A to B.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

My God, a consistent response from AUK!!

They told me that the car does not arrive with the locking wheel nuts, but are fitted by the dealer during the PDI and then they get refunded by Audi UK.

I wonder they forgot or "forgot"? If I wasn't reading this forum and none of you had mentioned it I would have been none the wiser. Thanks guys!

Now, what does a locking wheel nut look like?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh, forgot about the 1st aid kit. They said that the brochure was not UK specific, and so referred to countries where it was standard.

From what you say, it looks like (as I believe) the first aid kit was standard originally and only with the revised August price list became an option (along with the warning triangle, which definately was standard).

I will push my dealer for one. Trouble is, I about to give him an ear bashing for not phoning me back still. Is there a customer pledge on arranging a service?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Talking about things missing, I seem to remember that A3 Sports were supposed to have aluminium sill inserts, however, mine are just plastic. ???

n.b. I appreciate that as a 2.0FSI owner, I have no right whatsoever to contribute to this thread.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

> n.b. I appreciate that as a 2.0FSI owner, I have no right whatsoever to contribute to this thread.


So Vagman, tell us about the performance of your 2.0FSI. Â Quciker 0-60 than these diesels Â ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> So Vagman, tell us about the performance of your 2.0FSI. Â Quciker 0-60 than these diesels Â ;D


As a matter of fact it is ;D


----------



## aThreeUK (Aug 11, 2003)

Went to dealer for the refund which will be done on Monday when the Service Manager is there (they didn't query the refund to me seen as I had the letter from Audi UK), but they still insisted the locking wheel nuts are NOT standard - so there is still discrepancies between dealers and what Audi UK appear to be saying.

If you dont have the locking wheel nuts check with Audi UK then go to the dealer.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Car booked in for Friday. The new Sales Manager was great. Did in 20 minutes what the sales guy and customer services failed to do in weeks.

The problem was that the sales guy was now on holiday, so no-one could find proof that I was due free mud flaps. The Sales Manager simplyl looked up the details on their computer, saw that the front flaps were already fitted so booked my car in for friday.

They are also fitting the locking wheel nuts at the same time. The first aid kit situation is yet to be made clear.

A question which has been prompted by a thread on the TT forum: did anyone of you get a plastic spare key in addition to the two normal car keys? I was told that Audi are not doing them any more. But I heard that said about the TT, and it turned out not to be true.


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

no - just 2 standard keys


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> no - just 2 standard keys


yup......same here.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Got flaps fitted and free first aid kit! Bit no locking wheels nuts as they and Germany are out of stock! They are on back order. Still, they nicely vacuumed and washed the car ;D


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

A few observations from another Audi forum:

1. Washing the car, the wiper blades cannot be moved from the windscreen. Switch on ignition then switch off then push the wiper control arm down (eg for one wash). The wipers should then park so you can move them away from the screen.

2. To make the passenger climate work the same as the drivers keep the auto button pressed for about 2 seconds. They then synchronise.

3. No you did not imagine the wiper blades go into intermittent mode when you come to a standstill when you have them on continuos wipe.

4. Yes you do have to fill up the washer fluid bottle to get rid of that anoying little animated icon.

5. The box under the driver seat is handy for storing platic gloves and hand wipes for when you fill up. Also towles for checking oil level.

6. Yes the hazard warning light switch does glow all the time.

7. The climate control will not blow warm air into the car until the preheater has heated up the air. Switch it to HI to speed it up a bit.

8. Every C*** in a 1.9TDI golf will try and race you as you have a 2.0TDI. They got fed up by being left for dust by a proper sports cars

I had been wondering about 6., and have noticed 8. (and every other person in a hot hatch!), and look forward to experiencing 3.


----------



## aThreeUK (Aug 11, 2003)

Karcsi - so did you get the first aid kit because you moaned at the Dealer, or because it was a standard item when you ordered the car?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

They didn't say and I didn't ask. Sorry. The demo car had one; I originally said that I was not sure whether it should or should not; and they didn't say that they were just being nice to me. So I guess that it should have done (in addition to the fact that the warning triangle and first aid kit together come as an optional extra since August (Â£35!), and I did get the triangle but the first aid kit.

You can always go to you dealer and ask nicely, if they say "no" mention my case and the reasoning. You did get the warning triangle though?

The first aid kit isn't much cop though. Just a load of bandages and a blanket hermetically sealed in a couple of plastic bags, all held in a red zippered bag. Nice to have, although have much use it is, I don;t know. I'd still get done by the police in Hungary, as I don't think there's a pair of scissors included!


----------



## aThreeUK (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks Karcsi. It looks like you were lucky - checked with Audi UK today and they said First Aid kits are not standard, although the warning triangle is. They didnt know why the warning triangle was standard, but warning triangle AND first aid kit an option - probably a printing mistake.

I wont persue the first aid kit with the dealer, I'm still waiting for the refund for the locking wheel nuts - they said they are waiting for authorisation from Audi UK - even though they had a copy of the letter Audi UK sent to me saying go back for a refund.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Managed close to 60 mpg yesterday over a shortish journey (20 miles) Driving Miss Daisy mode. Normally that would look like 45mpg.

I'm keeping my eye on its idling manner. It seems that hammering it gives it a lumpy idle, and may affect later achievable fuel economy during the same journey. Anyone else noticed any lumps in their idle?


----------



## Broad_Marsh (Nov 20, 2003)

Observations on fuel economy.... I had a MKIV 1.9 litre Golf GT TDi 110 (not PD) from new for 4 years 9 months. For the first 5000 miles it averaged 45.5 mpg (ranging from 42 to 49 mpg). I always calculated it from full tank to full tank. I then chipped it with a tuning box that had an adjuster on it. I used the adjuster to increase the power until I could not see out of the back for black smoke and then decreased it until I could. It went like stink and I only had 2 throttle positions (open and closed) outside built up areas. Believe it or not this made little or no difference to the fuel consumption over the next 32,000 miles. However, the trip computer never reflected these true figures. It always showed in the range of 50 to 55 mpg all the time I had it. This is quite an error, sometimes of 20% or more.

What is the point you may ask? Well, since buying my new A3 2.0 litre TDi Sport, I have carried on checking and recording my fuel consumption in the same fastidious way (sorry cannot help myself as I am an ex aircraft engineer), and believe it or not, the fuel consumption is more or less the same as the Golf Tdi 110 (45 mpg). Except that this new Audi driver information computer is very accurate and reflects the actual mpg obtained at the pump.

I see many comments from drivers on the forums saying that they have achieved 60 mpg on short trips! Are you saying that is what the computer is telling you, or have you in fact carried out a check at the pump (given that all pumps are not 100% accurate... please bear in mind weights and measures check them regularly)? It would be nice to see what is really happening. I for one can only get my onboard computer to show 60+ if I drive with only my socks on.

When I brought up my observations some years ago with several VW dealers, I was told that there is quite a discrepancy between the same model of cars, and anyway the computer read out is an algorithm in the software, as there is no fuel flow meter coupled to the speedometer on any of the VAG cars. Comments anyone? Are the figures being quoted on the forums, actual or from the cars onboard computer?


----------



## dynamodollishill (Jun 29, 2003)

I've found the on-board computer pretty good for accuracy.

I've travelled about 3300 miles now (mainly busy motorway so changing between 60-80mph ish) and the accumulative economy says 49.1mpg whereas actual diesel used by the amount I've managed to to fill into the tank is about 50.5mpg.

Engine is beginning to loosen up now as well. And one regular trip I do seems to be 2-3mpg better than when it was under 1000 miles.

Don't expect it to be fully run in until 15,000 anyway.


----------



## Broad_Marsh (Nov 20, 2003)

> I've found the on-board computer pretty good for accuracy.
> 
> I've travelled about 3300 miles now (mainly busy motorway so changing between 60-80mph ish) and the accumulative economy says 49.1mpg whereas actual diesel used by the amount I've managed to to fill into the tank is about 50.5mpg.
> 
> ...


Thanks dynamodollishill. At least your computer gives you an accurate reading. You are getting better consumption than me! However as we all know, it is all down to the driver and his driving style coupled with how loose the engine is. I do lots of short trips to a Park and Ride and use one route in the morning and a different one back in the evening. The mornings gives me 51 mpg, but the return trip in the evening (uses some dual carriage way so I can stretch its legs) only gives me 41 mpg. A recent return trip from Halifax to Witney (Oxford) gave me 45 mpg with the 186 mile trip done in a very short time with most of it on the M62, M1, A45 and M40. This is what I expected...if I get more when it has loosened up, I will be pleased.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

My DIS is consistently 1.8mpg (-ish ;D) under reporting fuel consumption.

I've been checking between each filling and comparing this to the DIS. I have not zeroed the DIS since getting the car. Over the first 2300 miles I have averaged 47.2 at the pump; the DIS is showing 45.7 mpg (1.5 difference because I was over zealous in filling the tank the last time!).

I regularly travel between Cambridge and Worcester along the A14, M6 etc. I average about 60 mph (lots of roadworks and traffic), and the DIS reports 47-48mpg every time.


----------

